# Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???



## Corny80 (26. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Bin ganz neu hier.
Habe einen neu angelegten Gartenteich (ca. 8 Wochen jung; ca. 5m lang, 3m breit; ca. 9000 l). Habe mich jetzt mal im Handel nach Komplettsystemen umgehört. Beim Knauber hatten die nur die Firma "Oase" im Angebot. Bei den Preisen fällt man ja in Ohnmacht. 589 € (!!) für einen 6 Quadratmeter Teich oder ähnliches.
Beim OBI habe ich dann mit Freude festgestellt, dass es auch deutlich günstigere Systeme gibt, z.B. von den Firmen "Heissner" oder "Gardena". Hatte jetzt vor, mir demnächst ein Komplettsystem (Druckfilter) von Gardena für 210 € zu kaufen. Der Verkäufer hat mir zu Gardena anstatt Heissner geraten, weil er bei Gardena noch nie Beschwerden bekommen hat. 
Was meint ihr dazu? Welche Firma ist in Sachen Teichfilteranlagen am besten? Müsste ja eigentlich Oase sein, wenn die so viel teurer sind. Aber das kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Obergrenze liegt bei mir bei 400 €. Das sollte auch mehr als genug sein für sowas.
Und stimmt es, dass sich Druckfilter leichter reinigen lassen als Mehrkammersysteme?

Ich hoffe auf kompetente Meinungen.
Viele Grüße,
Corny


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hallo, Corny :Willkommen2
Ich habe 2 Filteranlagen ( Mehrkammerfilter ) von Fa. Heißner. Ich kann nicht behaupten, daß ich unzufrieden bin, aber der Reinigungsaufwand ist enorm. Bei mir liegt es aber auch daran, daß die Umweltbedingungen einfach nicht so ideal sind, durch meinen Wald am Teich ! Immer Blätter Blütenstaub usw. Der eine Filter ist an den Skimmer angeschlossen, und die Filtermatten sind alle 2 Tage dicht . Solltest Du Mehrkammerfilter nehmen, gibt es da aber auch namenlose,preiswertere, die auch nicht schlecher sind.


----------



## Corny80 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

danke.
ich hatte ja vor mir einen druckfilter zu holen. gibt es da nennenswerte unterschiede zwischen den firmen?
und was genau ist ein skimmer?


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Corny, ein skimmer ist ein Oberflächenabsauger, den man alleine laufen lassen kann, oder aber auch über den Filter .


----------



## scholzi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hallo ihr Zwei und Corny :willkommen im Forum!
Für deine Teichgröße rate ich dir von Einem Druckfilter ab!
1.Wird auf der Verpackung angegeben das der Filter für x Liter Teich reicht aber du bedenken musst, das sich dieser Wert bei Fischbesatz halbiert!
2. Selbst wenn "ausreichend für 20000 Liter" drauf stehen würde, müsste sonst alles am Teich stimmen!
3. Sind diese Angaben eh schon sehr sehr fraglich und meiner Meinung nach, vollkommen übertrieben!
4. besitzt er keinen effektiven Vorfilter
5. leistet zu wenig für das was er kostet

Ich würde die 200 Euro in einen Vorfilter wie diesen investieren http://www.zierfischtreff.de/contents/de/p3942_-aquaforte-compactsieve.html
und den Biologischen Teil mit einer 200-300 Liter Tonne selbst basteln!


----------



## Benseoo7 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hi Corny,
für 400€ bekommt man schon einen recht guten Filter. Warum immer neu??? Habe selber einen Biotec 18 mit Screenmatic gebraucht für 180€ bekommen. Einfach mal ein wenig im Netz schauen und zugreifen. Habe nun nach einem Jahr ein System mit Filter, UVC, Ozon, Skimmer uind Pumpen für rund 900€ alles ca 4 Jahre alt und NP lag  ca bei 3000 €. Rechnungen gab es immer dabei. Es gibt so viele Teichauflösungen im Netz!!!
Manchmal sogar noch mit Garantie.

MfG

Ben


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Ben hat da nicht ganz unrecht...
auch im Flohmarkt, hier im Forum, wird auch immer mal wieder was nettes angeboten...


----------



## Corny80 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

was haltet ihr von dem hier? :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-E-20...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5ae12a6062


----------



## Corny80 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

...denn knapp 10.000 l mit fischbesatz sollte er schon schaffen.


----------



## MartinBoll (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hm, ich denke damit wirst du langfristig nicht glücklich werden.
- Billigkompaktlösung hatte ich auch mal, dass hört sich dann alles toll auf dem Papier an: Eine Matte davon, eine davon, dann etwas davon und paar Bioballs und darin soll dann mechanische Reinigung und Biofilter gleichzeitig stattfinden. Oft ist dann die Essenz, dass zwar Matten drin sind, die aber nicht wirklich von der Bioabteilung getrennt sind, was dazu führt, dass doch Dreck überall hingelangt und du nur ständig den Filter am sauber machen bist.
- Die Pumpe ist mit 4500l/h angegeben. Ich denke du wirst letztendlich auf 3000l/h oder weniger kommen (etwas Förderhöhe ist ja immer). Dann brauchst du 3h um halbwegs einmal den Teich durchzujagen und hast dazu nen Filter, der nicht richtig funktioniert.

Ich denke du fährst am besten wenn du entweder wie schon gesagt einen gebrauchten guten Filter kaufst oder eine Mischung aus Eigenbau und gekauften benutzt.
So wie scholzi schon schrieb einen Vorfilter (CS) für 200€ (oder dieser auch ein Sifi Eigenbau). Dann kaufst du dir im Baumarkt für 30€ eine 300l Regentonne, dann wirst du für Flansche, Kleber etc. wohl nochmal etwa 30-40€ ausgeben müssen und die Tonne mit Material füllen (wie z.B. __ Hel-x o.ä., 100l (die für diese Größe der Tonne wohl angebracht ist) kostet etwa 60-70€. Damit wärst du dann bei etwa 330-340€.
Falls du eine Pumpe benötigst  und du kein Skimmer haben willst (kostet natürlich wieder etwas), kannst du eine mit einem Eingang kaufen. Noname Produkte (wie in dem Komplettfilter) findest du welche für 70€, die eine doppelte Leistung haben. Damit wärst du dann etwa bei 400€.
Dann hast du natürlich kein UVC. Brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt. Der in deinem verlinkten Bild scheint für mich auch eher nur dem Placebo Effekt zu dienen. Der ist optisch gesehen vll. grad mal 20cm lang.

Ich habe eine ähnlich Teichgröße und besitze eine ähnliche Filteranlage wie beschrieben (nur dass ich noch einen Skimmer hab) und fahre damit ganz gut.
Zu den ganzen Eigenbau sachen musst einfach mal im Forum suchen. Ich hatte vor 3Monaten noch keinen blassen Schimmer vom Teich und was gut und schlecht ist, mein Wissen hat sich durch dieses Forum in der Zeit vertausendfacht. Einfach mal rumgucken.


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hallo Corny,
von der größe her kann der das vielleicht...
aber die Pumpe dabei...   
4500 erscheint mir zu wenig...

Schau mal in den Webshop des Händlers... da verkauft er ein ähnliches set, allerdings mit einer 6000er pumpe... und der preis unterscheidet sich nicht wirklich gravierend (wenn man bedenkt, das es sich bei dem anderen Preis um eine Auktion handelt)


----------



## Corny80 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

wie wäre es,wenn ich den hier nehme?: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-Easy...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3a675bb327


----------



## Corny80 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

der hier wäre wahrscheinlich noch besser,oder?:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-XXL-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5ae129e5b2

8100 l / h. das wäre knapp der ganze Wasserinhalt des Teiches pro Stunde. 
Sollte doch ok sein.


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*



Corny80 schrieb:


> 8100 l / h. das wäre knapp der ganze Wasserinhalt des Teiches pro Stunde.
> Sollte doch ok sein.


Vergessen Du darfst nicht die Druckverluste und die Flunkereien der Pumpenhersteller 

Ich hab im Druckfilterbereich keine Erfahrung, aber Verluste muss man auch dort hinnehmen.
(Förderhöhe...Schlauchlänge/-durchmesser)
Ich tippe drauf, dass die Pumpe dir, im günstigsten Fall, eine Umwälzung in 1,5-2h gewährleistet.

Nachtrag:wobei ich mich ernsthaft frage... 15.000 Liter in nem 45Liter Bottich reinigen?
gut... ich habe nun meinen biotec5 nun meinen neuen Teich weitestgehend gereinigt...
aber als dauerhaft Stabil würde ich das bei weitem nicht ansehen...


----------



## Benseoo7 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hey Corny,
was für einen Besatz möchtest du denn in deinem Teich haben???
Koi sind ja Wasserschweine und benötigen bestimmmt mehr als einen Druckfilter. Oder du möchtest den Filter jeden Tag säubern. Was möchtest du denn in deinem Teich überhaupt schwimmen habe??? Danach muß man eigentlich auch die Filterstärke und Pumpe ausrichten.

MfG

Ben


----------



## Corny80 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

also es sind ja schon 5 kleine goldorfen drinnen. würde gerne noch ein paar goldrotfedern und blaue orfen reintun. also maximal 15 fische, auf keinen fall mehr.
goldfische und kois nicht.


----------



## Corny80 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

ich glaub ich werde den hier nehmen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-XXL-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5ae129e5bd

sollte in ordnung sein.


----------



## Doc (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hi Corny,

tu mir mal den Gefallen, und warte noch bis morgen Abend


----------



## Corny80 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

was bedeutet hier bei dem eigentlich rückspülhebel?http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-XXL-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5ae129e5bd ist das der hebel zum reinigen?


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*



Doc schrieb:


> tu mir mal den Gefallen, und warte noch bis morgen Abend


Du solltest sowas geschickter ausdrücken... corny sollte Dir und sich selber den Gefallen tun und noch warten 
Ideal wäre es, wenn Du Corny per PM (wenn Du es nicht schon getan hast) darauf hinzuweisen, was Dir gedanklich in den Sinn gekommen ist, damit da kein Rätselraten passiert 


Corny80 schrieb:


> was bedeutet hier bei dem eigentlich rückspülhebel?... ist das der hebel zum reinigen?


Genau... der Hebel dient dazu, dass (wenn es richtig funktioniert) der Schmodder seperat ausgespült wird und nicht in den Teich gelangt.


----------



## Corny80 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

ja dann ist ja gut. 
also wenn die pumpe 10.000 l / h laut Hersteller schafft, dann müsste sie ja tatsächlich schon ca. 8.000 l / h packen. denn so viel wasser ist ungefähr in meinem teich.
ist es eigentlich egal, wo der einlauf des gefilterten wassers stattfindet, oder sollte das eher in einer tieferen zone erfolgen? sonst würde ich nämlich vielleicht einen kleinen bachlauf in die flachwasserzone errichten.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hallo Corny,
ich habe Deinen Beitrag schon mal gelesen, und abgewartet... .
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann willst Du ein Komplettset kaufen, und nichts selber basteln... . Du hast aber schon mitbekommen, dass die Installation eines "Fertigfilters" trotz des "Zubehörs" Bastelarbeit und Überlegungen kostet.
Was ist an dem Set gut? 
Die Pumpe ist großzügig dimensioniert. Druckfilter setzen sich leider schnell zu, die Pumpe sorgt da für etwas mehr Durchfluss. Die Anschlüsse sind nicht zu eng gestaltet, wie man es von anderen Druckfiltern kennt.
Was ist an dem Set weniger empfehlenswert?
Das Netto-Volumen liegt in der Größe eines "Baueimers" (<20 liter). Eine vernünftige Filterwirkung in diesem kleinen Volumen ist vielleicht mit "beads" möglich, aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mit den mitgelieferten Materialien. Die Pumpe allein kostet etwa 200,-€ Strom im Jahr, wenn sie in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht läuft.
Was wäre die Alternative?
Nach drei Jahren hättest Du beispielsweise das Geld für einen "großen" Oase-Filter ausgegeben, oder auch einen von NG. Wenn Du den Filter regelmäßig gereinigt hast, dann war das schon so oft, dass das Ventil im Deckel schon beschädigt oder undicht ist, und Du einen neuen Filter brauchst, neben dem Frust des häufigen Reinigungsintervalls.... .
Meine Empfehlung wäre daher ein Selbstbau, der Dein Budget nicht sprengt (SiFi + 1-3 Filtertonnen), auch nicht für die "Anschlusskosten". Ich empehle Dir einen Blick auf die Oase-Filter, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, was a) durch geeignete Pumpen an Stromkosten gespart werden kann und b) wie groß ein Filter minimal! sein sollte.
Im Teich sollte der Filter so installiert sein, dass er auch das Teichwasser möglichst "komplett" umwälzt. Praktisch haben das bei Deiner Teichgröße wohl nur wenige gut realisiert, da muss man Kompromisse machen. Dessen sollte man sich aber bewusst sein.


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

noch ne blöde frage:
an dem filter sind 3 schlauchenden. auf dem bild sieht man aber nur einen schlauch. muss ich die anderen schläuche dann noch dazu kaufen?


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hi Corny,
ja, Du darfst den Schlauch passend zerschneiden ! Je nach Teich und Einbauort des Filters reicht der mitgelieferte Schlauch, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

was haltet ihr von dem filter hier für meinen neuen teich:
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/index.php?page=product&info=11


----------



## Nori (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hallo Corny,
ZAC ist ein guter Shop mit Super-Service im Garantiefall - das haben die Herrschaften schon mehrmals bewiesen.
Allerdings gibts im Shop noch andere Filter - diesen würde ich jetzt nicht empfehlen, da er den Schwerpunkt auf Schwämme setzt und die Mechanik zum Ausdrücken der Schwämme dieses Oase-Nachbaus zu wünschen übrig lässt.
Filter + Pumpe von ZAC ist eine gute Wahl - den UVC würde ich woanders kaufen - da gefällt mir das Sortiment dort nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Kaje (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Gut gemeinter und in diesem Thread schon oft gegebener Rat:

Laß die Finger von den Kinderfiltern - egal welcher! - Hast damit hinsichtlich der Reinigungsintervalle nur viel Arbeit, meistens halten diese nicht was Sie versprechen und nachdem man dann aus den Erfahrungen vom  Billigfiltermüll der Baumärkte & Co gelernt hat, investiert man dann nochmal in ein richtiges und funktionierendes __ Filtersystem, weil man mit dem "günstigen"  auf Dauer einfach nicht zufrieden ist --> zahlt quasi 2 mal!

Kauf Dir eine gute Pumpe und einen Siebfilter und den Bioteil baust Du mit wenig Geld selber! Ist besser und effektiver  als jeder Kompaktfiltermüll (auch von O**E). Und kostet zudem nur ein Bruchteil dessen

Warum müssen die Anfänger immer diesselben Fehler machen, wie einst die nun alten und erfahrenen Hasen, obwohl mit diesem Forum richtig gute und effektive Lösungen an die Hand gegeben werden, um genau diese Fehler nicht zu machen? Früher ohne I-net, habe ich es ja noch verstanden..aber im heutigen Informationszeitalter kann ich sowas nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

wie soll ich das denn selber bauen? das kriege ich bestimmt nicht hin.


----------



## Sveni (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hallo Corny,

ein Filterbau ist mit ein paar wenigen Grundkenntnissen sicher nicht schwer.

In diesem https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32233 Thread
hat z. B. unsere Doris in einer Woche einen Filter gebaut.

Ich gebe hier meinen Vorschreibern recht, die, incl.meiner Person, ein haufen Euronen für ´´fertige´´ Technik gelassen haben.

Nutze die schlechten Erfahrungen der User zu deinem Vorteil und mit dem gesparten  lädts du uns zu Bier und Steaks ein

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Doppellhelix (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt einen Druckfilter gekauft, auch wenn viele hier die Dinger nicht für so gut halten. Aber er nimmt am wenigsten Platz weg und ließ sich bei mir am besten integrieren.

Das Ding ist für 20000 Liter ausgelegt. Für mein Teich (9m³ mit Fische) also die richtige Wahl (laut Hersteller).
UV Lampe ist eingebaut.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Innerhalb 3-4 Tagen war mein Wasser klar, so daß ich die UV Lampe ausschalten konnte. Habe sie dann nur noch alle 14 Tage mal für 12 Stunden angehabt. Der Teich ist durchgängig klar.

Das Beste an dem Teil war der Preis: 169€   ohne Pumpe !!!

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier dafür Werbung machen darf (sind ja sehr streng die Leute hier), Deshalb lasse ich es. Wenn du wissen willst, woher ich das Teil habe, dann schicke mir ne PN.

Gruß Helix


----------



## Kaje (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

@Helix: Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Dein Teich erst neu angelegt wurde.. Der Filter ist nun auch erst angeschafft worden..
Laß uns über Deine Wasserqualität und Deinem hoch gelobten Druckfilter bitte nochmal in spätestens 2 Jahren reden und ich bin gespannt, ob sich dann Deine Meinung  nicht doch geändert hat.


----------



## Doppellhelix (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter: Oase, Heissner oder Gardena???*

Der Teich ist nun das 3. Jahr in Betrieb.
Den Filter habe ich erst vor gut 6 Wochen angeschafft.

Wasserqualität ist und war i.o..
Nur war das Wasser eben Trüb. Und das habe ich mit dem Filter erfolgreich bekämpft.

Ich bin überzeugt davon, daß es wesentlich bessere Filter gibt. Und ich bin auch überzeugt davon, daß irgendwann das Gleichgewicht so ist, daß man auf techn. Hilfsmittel verzichten kann.

Aber ich habe nicht einen Gartenteich angelegt, damit ich keine Unterwasserpflanzen oder Lebewesen erkennen kann. Ich will sehen, was im und um den Teich passiert. Und da hat mir dieser "Billigifilter" sehr bei geholfen. Und das in kürzester Zeit.

Der Filter hat genau das gemacht, was man von nem filter erwartet. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Also was spricht gegen einen Druckfilter, wenn er genau das macht?

So wie man hier manchmal liest, gibt es Leute die durch unheimlichen Zeit (Selbstbaufilter) oder finanziellen (z.B. Oase) Aufwand auch nicht immer die er erwarteten Ergebnisse erzielen.

So gesehen, habe ich es im mom genau richtig gemacht.

Und was soll in 5-6 Jahren anders sein? Mal abgesehen davon, daß noch mehr Pflanzen da sind und der Teich noch besser eingefahren ist?

Gruß Helix


----------

